
Why your startup idea isn't big enough for some VCs - mhdempsey
https://medium.com/@mhdempsey/why-your-startup-idea-isnt-big-enough-for-some-vcs-2440b61f6d36
======
sharemywin
just wonder if what we're working on today correlates well to what were
working on 7 years from now.

1\. facebook was a college directory. 2\. when apple and microsoft started
computers were hobby toys. 3\. seems like uber only makes it if they beat
google to the punch on driverless cars. and uber << owning a car.

